# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch Tam Đảo - Vĩnh Phúc 1 ngày hấp dẫn

## nguoibanviet

VTM: HÀ NỘI – TAM ĐẢO – HÀ NỘI
(2 ngày 1 đêm – phương tiện ô tô)

NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI - TAM ĐẢO (Ăn Trưa, tối)
7h00: Xe và hướng dẫn công ty du lịch Viettravelmate đón quý khách tại Hà Nội khởi hành đi Tam Đảo, trên đường đi Quý khách được chiêm ngưỡng phong cảnh miền núi Trung du. Có thể gọi Tam Đảo là miền biển mây, bởi vùng núi non này luôn ngập tràn mây trắng. Nói đến Tam Đảo là nói đến mây trắng. Và thấp thoáng giữa vùng trắng mờ ảo là ba ngọn núi nhô lên Bàn Thạch (1388m), Thiên Nhị (1375m) và Phù Nghĩa (1400m). 
11h00: Đến khu nghỉ mát Tam Đảo quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. ăn trưa
Buổi chiều quý khách thăm quan thác Bạc, tắm suối hoặc tắm ở bể bơi và tham gia các trò chơi tại khu du lịch Tam Đảo.
19h00: Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng với đặc sản ngọn su su. 
Tối: Quý khách tham gia giao lưu đốt lửa trại, tổ chức văn nghệ, khám phá thị trấn Tam Đảo về đêm.

NGÀY 2 : TAM ĐẢO - HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng, trưa)
7h30: Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách leo bộ lên 1 .400 bậc đá đứng trên đỉnh Thiên Nhị, dưới chân ngọn tháp truyền hình cao hơn 100m, với cảm giác của một người vừa chinh phục đỉnh cao, hít một hơi căng dầy lồng ngực luồng không khí trong lành của Tam Đảo, bỗng thấy lòng mình thanh thản. Tất cả những ưu phiền, sầu não, những lo toan hàng ngày dường như đã bị dòng Thác Bạc gột rửa, trôi đến một nơi nào khác xa lắm, lòng người dịu mát, như vừa được uống một nguồn nước thanh khiết.
11h00: Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 
12h30: Quý khách tiếp tục leo gần 200 bậc đá đến đền thờ bà chúa Thượng Ngàn. Ngôi đền là nơi lưu giữ một truyền thuyết đẹp. 
14h00: Đoàn lên xe về Hà Nội. 
18h00: Đến Hà Nội kết thúc chương trình, hướng dẫn chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại.

Giá tour: 850.000đ/khách
(Áp dụng cho đoàn 20  khách)

GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM

· Phương tiện: 01 xe 29 chỗ đời mới, có máy lạnh 
· Mức ăn: 100.000đ/ bữa chính, 20.000 đ/bữa phụ, nước uống trên xe (1 chai 0,5l/ngày)
· Phòng nghỉ: Có tivi, khép kín, tắm nóng lạnh. Vị trí trung tâm, 3 người/ phòng 
· Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên suốt tuyến 
· Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh, thời gian thăm quan hướng dẫn viên sẽ hẹn và thống nhất cùng đoàn. 
· Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10.000.000đ/ người 

GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM
Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uồng ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân …

THÔNG TIN HƯỚNG DẪN
Trẻ em 1 - 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 6 - 11 tuổi: tính 75% suất (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 12 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
-----------

Chi tiết xin liên hệ:
Mr Trường - Công ty Du lịch Người Bạn Việt (Viettravelmate)
Phòng 1016 - H1 - KĐT Việt Hưng - Long Biên - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04 6659 5849 / 098 326 0009
Fax: 04 3652 4622
Email: truongtravel27@gmail.com
Website: Tours/ Hotels/ Transports/ Tour Vietnam, Cambodia and Laos
Nick yahoo: guide_viettravelmate

----------


## canon

Tam đảo đúng là sapa của HÀ Nội

----------


## nguoibanviet

Đúng rồi đó bạn, co cơ hội thì nên đi.

----------

